# new to fertility friends......



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hi ya all and thanks for stopping by.....I'm so excited and confused about all i read....... .
I'm awaiting treatment (BFC NHS) no.2 on the list for first time IVF....i really don't know what to expect. 
Ive heard a lot about acupuncture, high protein diets and baby aspirin all helping girls to get there precious babies  
Have any of you any helpful tips or advice on which direction i should be going??  
looking forward to hearing from you   mollycat x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to FF.  Come into the NI girls part 4 thread where you'll find loads of support and craic as well.


----------

